# Endgrain on guitar tops?



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you deal with the endgrain on your guitar tops? I hope I'm making sense here....I know some people use binding, but are there other alternatives?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ummm the baby taylor just rounds the corner (looks nice enough, fwiw).  cheapo guitars use paint. that's about all i've seen done, everything else i've played was bound.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Just sand it very nicely and leave it exposed. I love the look of end grain as you call it. If you are staining or dying the top you can do a faux binding and it als looks very nice.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I just did a roundover on this.Cap on top and back


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> I just did a roundover on this.Cap on top and back


hey that is really sexy! good job. got more pics?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Only other pic I have right now.It is getting turned into an Esquire 
To me it looks too plain.I think a black guard will help


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did you get that neck pickup plate?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Where did you get that neck pickup plate?


I think I got them from Stewmac,got a black and a chrome one
I think Allparts has them too


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i think you're right about the black guard. great looking guitar anyways though. thumbs up!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

That looks awesome....I have one project I'm going to leave natural like that I think.


Some people have said that staining/dying endgrain is an issue, because it absorbs differently than the top grain. Any thoughts?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

dan_ said:


> That looks awesome....I have one project I'm going to leave natural like that I think.
> 
> 
> Some people have said that staining/dying endgrain is an issue, because it absorbs differently than the top grain. Any thoughts?


I agree 100%
I had a build I was doing and did an experiment with tinting the grain filler amber.Turned out too yellow so I sanded it down,tinted it black and then dyed it red.When I put on the red dye,I found that the open grain on the end really absorbed the stain different.I just chocked it up to not having enough grain filler and it being end grain.This was on an ash body.I finally ended up using black lacquer on the edges.Turned out pretty good.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

That is VERY pretty.

Brian


----------

